

Google j2objc, a Java to iOS Objective-C translation tool and runtime - tilt
https://github.com/google/j2objc

======
timeu
This was apparently used for Google's new Inbox and the new Sheets App.

[https://plus.google.com/110412141990454266397/posts/PH9Yz9un...](https://plus.google.com/110412141990454266397/posts/PH9Yz9un2LL)

